

Data - DOM binding using ES6 Proxies - potch
https://gist.github.com/potch/7882068

======
zaius
Nice example. I think proxies are really going to clean up a lot of the
Javascript binding libs out there.

Any idea what's been holding back the adoption of proxies? It's still only
implemented in firefox: [http://kangax.github.io/es5-compat-
table/es6/#Proxies](http://kangax.github.io/es5-compat-table/es6/#Proxies)

------
snird
For this specific problem Object.observe will offer a better solution, but for
now Object.observe is only supported in Chrome while proxies are only
supported in Firefox. Not that it matters in any way, as IE is far far
behind..

